

Twitter Flight - lfcipriani
https://www.twitterflight.com

======
vlucas
A Twitter conference for developers? So does this mean that half of the
developers who buy a ticket and spend all their time and money getting to the
conference will have their tickets revoked halfway through the conference and
get kicked out with no explanation?

~~~
segphault
It probably would have been more appropriate for them to call it "Clipped
Wings" instead of Flight.

------
curiousDog
I've always wondered what kinds of developers attend such events? Companies
whose revenue is based entirely on Twitter? I see twitter having a conference
for marketing people but developers?

